# Suburban Or Taho



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

My DD has a 21' TT and is looking to upgrade her TV from a Chevy Trailblazer to something a little bigger.She is testing a suburban today and has questions about how it will pull her TT. It is a 1500 with the Z71 pkg. and a 5.3 under the hood. She is also looking at Tahoe's also. I have now pulled with either of these for a loooong time so my memory has failed me. Please any feed back would be great. Thanks


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The longer the TV wheelbase, the easier it is to handle the rig. So I'd recommend the Suburban. It should handle the 21RS fine.

But if you think a TT upgrade may be in the near future, you might want to investigate a 3/4 ton Suburban with a larger engine. It will be more expensive initially, but less expensive in the long run if you have to upgrade the TV to fit a new TT in just a few years.

Just my $.02 worth of logic and experience.

Mike


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The tahoe only comes in a 1/2 ton so I'd go with the suburban only for the longer wheelbase. You can get a 3/4 ton sub and it will tow a bigger TT just check on the rear gear ratio. Both would be a step up on the trailblazer. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Suburban, 3/4 ton......learn from our mistakes.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the Tahoe and a 26 foot OB.

Actually the Tahoe does pretty well except in crosswinds. ( I dont have my feng shui control hooked up







)

The new generation 5.3's have spunk. While the Tahoe may not be ideal tow vehicle - the Tahoe should handle a 21 footer well. Tahoes are great daily drivers.

Mine own thou humble opin'


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Suburban!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Suburban, 3/4 ton


X 2! Go with the bigger TV.

Tami


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

if cost is an issue, and not upgrading the tt; our durango pulls our 23 rs pretty good.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We upgraded from a Expedition and went straight to the 3/4 ton Suburban. This TV tows my 28RSS with ease up and over the PNW Mtn passes.

See if she can find a 2004 3/4 ton with Quadrasteer....she will be able to steer/park that Suburban better then someone in a car....REALLY!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Go with the 3/4 ton suburban. Like others have said, please learn from my mistake. If I had the $$$$$$$$$ that it takes to buy a new one, I'd already have one sitting in the driveway. Alas, nobody has felt the need recently to drive by and drop a load of dough on me...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Justman said:


> Go with the 3/4 ton suburban. Like others have said, please learn from my mistake. If I had the $$$$$$$$$ that it takes to buy a new one, I'd already have one sitting in the driveway. Alas, nobody has felt the need recently to drive by and drop a load of dough on me...


Baker? Anyone here a baker?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

3/4T Suburban. She wont regret it. Unless she does not plan to tow very far and wont be upgrading TT's. Then the Tahoe would be a great TV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> 3/4T Suburban. She wont regret it. Unless she does not plan to tow very far and wont be upgrading TT's. Then the Tahoe would be a great TV.


Nobody plans to upgrades their Outback...it just sorta happens.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 3/4T Suburban. She wont regret it. Unless she does not plan to tow very far and wont be upgrading TT's. Then the Tahoe would be a great TV.


Nobody plans to upgrades their Outback...it just sorta happens.








[/quote]
Good point! We cant wait for the RV show here. No _plans _for a change though... just looking.... ibut i heard thats how it happens.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> 3/4T Suburban. She wont regret it. Unless she does not plan to tow very far and wont be upgrading TT's. Then the Tahoe would be a great TV.


Nobody plans to upgrades their Outback...it just sorta happens.








[/quote]
Good point! We cant wait for the RV show here. No _plans _for a change though... just looking.... ibut i heard thats how it happens.
[/quote]

Might as well put a For Sale sign on your Outback if you're going to the RV show.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Suburban, 3/4 ton......learn from our mistakes.


Uh... ditto.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Suburban, 3/4 ton......learn from our mistakes.


Uh......ditto







X2


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> Suburban, 3/4 ton......learn from our mistakes.


Uh... ditto.








[/quote]

I should qualify.

My 3/4 ton gets about 10mpg when NOT towing, so the TV upgrade is not always a no-brainer. My mom has a 19-foot fiberglass trailer and would never want a big rig no matter what TV she could afford.

But if this will be an "extra" vehicle or there's any chance whatsoever you would want to upgrade the TT in the future, the 1/2 tons are great family haulers but can actually be pretty week TVs in certain configurations.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Suburban, 3/4 ton......learn from our mistakes.


Uh......ditto







X2
[/quote]

I should also clarify my response also. I had a Suburban with a 5.3 and was not at all pleased with how it towed my 26KBRS. It ended up
costing me more money to upgrade my Suburban to the Dodge. The point I was trying to make is that I wish I would have purchased 
the "correct" tow vehicle the first time and saved myself some money. Although your trailer is lighter than mine and the Suburban will tow 
it, especially if you have the 3.73 gear, I still would suggest getting a 2500 Suburban. That way if you do upgrade your trailer some day you
will have enough tow vehicle to handle it.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My burb is my 3rd vehicle. If I had to drive it everyday ( 12 mpg) I would be even more broke then I am now....I would have to get a loan to fill it up.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

3/4 ton Burb.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

This may help sway your decision.

The problem with underpowered TV


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> This may help sway your decision.
> 
> The problem with underpowered TV


LMAO! That was great!







My wife heard me laughing and checked to see what was going on.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fanatical1 said:


> This may help sway your decision.
> 
> The problem with underpowered TV


LMAO! That was great!







My wife heard me laughing and checked to see what was going on.

Mark
[/quote]

x2


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A Tahoe will handle a 21rs with no problem. I pull a 23rs and have no problems what so ever and I always tow in the mountains plus I have never had any sway even when a 18 wheeler passes me going 90mph. The 5.3 is a strong motor and it is a cast iron block so it can handle the extra stress of towing unlike a aluminum block. Of course a 3/4 ton Burb would be even better.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thank you all for all the feedback. She is still looking. the Sub she was trying out was not a good deal so she passed on it. We are going to hook the trailblazer up and see what it can do. I think she can go real local with it and get by.We have all the arms and hitch stuff to try it and it is cheaper than a new TV. She has the copy cat version of the outback 21rs made by Aruba. I do not see an upgrade in TT in the near future for them. We only have 2 hard grades in our area to worry about, then it is flat country. So I think she can make do for a couple of years. According to all the numbers on the TT and TV it should pull it ok. I think they have new car fever. It seems to be a nasty disease that goes around every so often. I told her if she is going to pay that much for a Suburban she mite as well buy a Duramax and get all the power she wants. She and her soon to be DH and one dog is all that is in the pic so far. So she has time to upgrade at a later date. She is a lifetime camper and it has been fun to watch him learn about camping. He was a eagle scout and was shocked at what we called camping. It did not take him long to fall in love with the camper. If someone mentions the camper his reply is "We can be packed in 1 hour how long before we leave." Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

fourwalls said:


> thank you all for all the feedback. She is still looking. the Sub she was trying out was not a good deal so she passed on it. We are going to hook the trailblazer up and see what it can do. I think she can go real local with it and get by.We have all the arms and hitch stuff to try it and it is cheaper than a new TV. She has the copy cat version of the outback 21rs made by Aruba. I do not see an upgrade in TT in the near future for them. We only have 2 hard grades in our area to worry about, then it is flat country. So I think she can make do for a couple of years. According to all the numbers on the TT and TV it should pull it ok. I think they have new car fever. It seems to be a nasty disease that goes around every so often. I told her if she is going to pay that much for a Suburban she mite as well buy a Duramax and get all the power she wants. She and her soon to be DH and one dog is all that is in the pic so far. So she has time to upgrade at a later date. She is a lifetime camper and it has been fun to watch him learn about camping. He was a eagle scout and was shocked at what we called camping. It did not take him long to fall in love with the camper. If someone mentions the camper his reply is "We can be packed in 1 hour how long before we leave." Thanks again for all of your help.


I am not a big fan of the Trailblazer as a tow vehicle, a good friend of mine had one that he used and I kept telling him he didnt have enough truck, he ended up rolling his trailer and his Tblazer on a windy day. They were very lucky that they survived. I would look at the Avalanche and a 1/2 ton crew cab also, both have the same set of seats as the Sub but lack the 3rd row. I would not always exclude a 1/2 ton that doesnt have the 3.73 rear ratio. When we pulled our 6400# pioneer with our 1/2 ton Sub and 1/2 ton Avalanche I had to tow in 3rd gear, they didnt have the torque to pull in OD. I towed my setup with another truck with a 3.42 and it was a litle more economical and still stayed in the power while in 3rd gear.

Scott


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

what size TT was your friend pulling with that tblazer?







I am still sold on the 3/4 ton truck. I have pulled with a 1/2 ton truck and always wanted more truck myself but she cant afford to change at this time. So she must make do with what she has or borrow grandpas truck. I found a 3/4 ton short bed duramax with 100k miles today and she is going to look at it as a possability. At least then she could get over 10 mpg. as a everyday vehicle also. Limited budget is the problem. champaign taste and a beer allowance.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

fourwalls said:


> what size TT was your friend pulling with that tblazer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont recall the length but he could fit his dune buggy in it. It was a hybrid of sorts, had two bunks that folded out like the older popups, it was kind of like a big toyhauler that had bunks. My brother used it to haul his turbo Buick from VA when he bought it. I bet it was at least 3500# dry. I told him over and over he didnt have enough truck...


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

OP is asking about a vehicle to tow a 21 foot trailer.

I am very surprised that so many responders have suggested a 3/4 ton vehicle is optimal for this. Certainly, the overwhelming majority of Outbackers who pull trailers of this size do so happily and safely with a 1/2 ton vehicle. I personally have never seen anyone tow a 21RS with anything other than a 1/2 ton. That doesn't mean they don't exist -- but I think those combinations would be very infrequent.

I do not see how the expense of a 3/4 ton vehicle could be justified for her requirement. A half-ton Tahoe or Suburban will suit her towing needs and serve as a pleasant daily driver as well.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Camper Man said:


> OP is asking about a vehicle to tow a 21 foot trailer. <snip> I do not see how the expense of a 3/4 ton vehicle could be justified for her requirement. A half-ton Tahoe or Suburban will suit her towing needs <snip>


Agreed, so long as we are talking about a 1/2 ton Suburban.

However (and I seem to remember folks saying this early on) many of us have 1/2 ton Suburbans or similar and we either upgraded to a larger trailer and as a result had to upgrade our two vehicle or we purchased a trailer that was barely within the capability of the tow vehicle we owned (my situation).

While it is certainly true that a 1/2 ton Suburban can easily and safely tow a 21-foot trailer, she should think carefully about her long-term requirements. If her family will be growing and a larger trailer is in her future then she may well want to consider going with a 3/4 ton TV for now. She will have to "do the math" on the decreased mileage vs. depreciation when buying a replacement vehicle.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LarryTheOutback said:


> OP is asking about a vehicle to tow a 21 foot trailer. <snip> I do not see how the expense of a 3/4 ton vehicle could be justified for her requirement. A half-ton Tahoe or Suburban will suit her towing needs <snip>


Agreed, so long as we are talking about a 1/2 ton Suburban.

However (and I seem to remember folks saying this early on) many of us have 1/2 ton Suburbans or similar and we either upgraded to a larger trailer and as a result had to upgrade our two vehicle or we purchased a trailer that was barely within the capability of the tow vehicle we owned (my situation).

While it is certainly true that a 1/2 ton Suburban can easily and safely tow a 21-foot trailer, she should think carefully about her long-term requirements. If her family will be growing and a larger trailer is in her future then she may well want to consider going with a 3/4 ton TV for now. She will have to "do the math" on the decreased mileage vs. depreciation when buying a replacement vehicle.

Ed
[/quote]

Exactly. The 1/2 ton will do it, but when you start adding the weight of passengers, visitors, cargo, and tongue weight, you will soon be out of capacity or rolling right on it. Even with the 21 footer. Add in the fact that the tranny and rear gears in the 1500 Chevys are not known for being terribly fortified and you have even greater reason to look otherwise. One tranny repair and you will have more than recouped the purchase cost difference between the two.

"Can" it do it....yes. Will you have long term happiness and joy forever....no. A great many of us including myself have come from 1/2 ton land and learned the lesson. If you have the financial wherewithal, it's better to start off in the better vehicle right out of the gate.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Skip the middleman (Suburban) and go right to a Duelly


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Skip the middleman (Suburban) and go right to a Duelly


Maybe a 5500 GMC or a Freightliner M2


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

California Jim said:


> "Can" it do it....yes. Will you have long term happiness and joy forever....no. A great many of us including myself have come from 1/2 ton land and learned the lesson. If you have the financial wherewithal, it's better to start off in the better vehicle right out of the gate.


I have not driven a 3/4 ton vehicle, so I guess I don't know what a better towing experience might feel like. However, I regularly experience maximum "happiness and joy" with my very capable TV. Hearing that small-block hold the sweet spot around 4,000 rpm while pulling a nice, long grade ... there's nothing else quite like it!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our 1/2-ton Suburban struggled with our 29BHS, which is very close in length and weight to the 28BHS. We pulled the trailer on four short trips with the Suburban before we upgraded to a 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference was like night and day.

I guess you can pull a TT with a Ford Explorer, but you'd be rolling the dice. It's not a matter of IF anything bad can happen, but more a matter of WHEN.

Mike


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We pulled our 28BHS with the old 99 1500 Burb fairly successfully for several camping seasons, so please don't think that I'm a 1/2 ton hater







However, we did this after spending a bunch of money on vehicle upgrades. In hindsight it would have been better to have started off with the right vehicle.

And even with the upgrades it never was completely right due to the poor braking, soft suspension, and a transmission that started to make weird noises but somehow stayed alive. These are all design elements of a 1/2 ton that are not easily corrected.

So even after the upgrades, we never had complete confidence in the old 1/2 ton and is why we have waited until now (new 3/4 ton) to take our first long range trip. I guess you could say that that is another casulty of having the 1/2 ton









Again, if you have a halfer, no ill feelings from me. I had one too. I bought mine never considering that I would own a trailer, and just made do until I could make the switch. But having made that switch, there is a world of difference between 1/2 & 3/4 ton Suburbans in stability, braking, ride quality, wind effects, etc... Your results may vary.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the support, I have them talked into waiting until they can afford a 3/4 ton. Now if we could work on their brake issues to read the sides of the suburbans and trucks to see the 2500 or not . I have not liked the dash at a close look. Makes me grateful for seat belts. KIDS what can I say.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Our 1/2-ton Suburban struggled with our 29BHS, which is very close in length and weight to the 28BHS. We pulled the trailer on four short trips with the Suburban before we upgraded to a 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference was like night and day.
> 
> I guess you can pull a TT with a Ford Explorer, but you'd be rolling the dice. It's not a matter of IF anything bad can happen, but more a matter of WHEN.
> 
> Mike


OP was not asking about pulling a 28BHS or a 29BHS. She was asking about pulling a 21 footer. In the context of her question, it is needlessly alarmist to say that it is only a matter of time that something bad is going to happen while towing with a half-ton vehicle. There are way too many half-ton drivers pulling appropriately-sized trailers in a consistently safe and enjoyable manner for me to buy this statement.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Then enjoy the ride


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Camper Man said:


> Our 1/2-ton Suburban struggled with our 29BHS, which is very close in length and weight to the 28BHS. We pulled the trailer on four short trips with the Suburban before we upgraded to a 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference was like night and day.
> 
> I guess you can pull a TT with a Ford Explorer, but you'd be rolling the dice. It's not a matter of IF anything bad can happen, but more a matter of WHEN.
> 
> Mike


OP was not asking about pulling a 28BHS or a 29BHS. She was asking about pulling a 21 footer. In the context of her question, it is needlessly alarmist to say that it is only a matter of time that something bad is going to happen while towing with a half-ton vehicle. There are way too many half-ton drivers pulling appropriately-sized trailers in a consistently safe and enjoyable manner for me to buy this statement.
[/quote]

I agree. I would bet that it is like night and day with a 28 or 29 foot trailer but I doubt it would be that much difference with a 21 footer. I pull a 23 footer with a Tahoe and I have been behind 3/4 ton trucks pulling a trailer and when a 18 wheeler passed us I get no sway but I see the guy in front of me get some wiggle. A Tahoe or a 1/2 ton Suburban will pull a 21 footer with no problems. Now I would be concerned about using a Explorer as a TV I have read of to many problems doing this but maybe it would work with a hitch like a Hitchhog or a Hensley Arrow. But a Explorer is lighter than a 1/2 ton SUV.  I don't think we should compare Apples to Oranges


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

2500 suburban


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Our 1/2-ton Suburban struggled with our 29BHS, which is very close in length and weight to the 28BHS. We pulled the trailer on four short trips with the Suburban before we upgraded to a 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference was like night and day.
> 
> I guess you can pull a TT with a Ford Explorer, but you'd be rolling the dice. It's not a matter of IF anything bad can happen, but more a matter of WHEN.
> 
> Mike


OP was not asking about pulling a 28BHS or a 29BHS. She was asking about pulling a 21 footer. In the context of her question, it is needlessly alarmist to say that it is only a matter of time that something bad is going to happen while towing with a half-ton vehicle. There are way too many half-ton drivers pulling appropriately-sized trailers in a consistently safe and enjoyable manner for me to buy this statement.
[/quote]

I agree. I would bet that it is like night and day with a 28 or 29 foot trailer but I doubt it would be that much difference with a 21 footer. I pull a 23 footer with a Tahoe and I have been behind 3/4 ton trucks pulling a trailer and when a 18 wheeler passed us I get no sway but I see the guy in front of me get some wiggle. A Tahoe or a 1/2 ton Suburban will pull a 21 footer with no problems. Now I would be concerned about using a Explorer as a TV I have read of to many problems doing this but maybe it would work with a hitch like a Hitchhog or a Hensley Arrow. But a Explorer is lighter than a 1/2 ton SUV. I don't think we should compare Apples to Oranges
[/quote]

My bad! I just discovered that I posted a reply to a question about pulling an Outback with a Ford Explorer. My feeble fingers must have clicked on the wrong thread. As I stated earlier (Post #2), a Tahoe or a Suburban should both be able to pull a 21' trailer well, with the Suburban being the more desirable, due to the longer wheelbase. And if possible, since the question was posed, a 2500 Suburban would be the best choice, just in case an upgrade to a bigger trailer is in the stars. A 1500 will do fine, but with a 2500, you'll hardly know it's back there.

Sorry for the confusion!









Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I agree. I would bet that it is like night and day with a 28 or 29 foot trailer but I doubt it would be that much difference with a 21 footer. I pull a 23 footer with a Tahoe and I have been behind 3/4 ton trucks pulling a trailer and when a 18 wheeler passed us I get no sway but I see the guy in front of me get some wiggle. A Tahoe or a 1/2 ton Suburban will pull a 21 footer with no problems. Now I would be concerned about using a Explorer as a TV I have read of to many problems doing this but maybe it would work with a hitch like a Hitchhog or a Hensley Arrow. But a Explorer is lighter than a 1/2 ton SUV. I don't think we should compare Apples to Oranges


The 1/2 ton may well be adequate, but there _will_ be a difference between a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton pulling 5,000 pounds of trailer. If there is no upgrade in the future, perhaps the decrease in gas mileage and stiffer ride when using it daily isn't worth it, but pull that baby over a mountain and you'll definitely feel the difference.


----------

